# LSA



## Jessesaur (Jul 25, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone else has had experience with LSA? I have had DPD my whole life and I have only gotten a break from it twice. Both of these times was from ingesting Hawaiian Baby Woodrose seeds which contain LSA. I defiantly would not recommend it as a treatment as is causes severe nausea, but it was really good for me to see that another way is possible.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ive tried LSA once but since i don't have dp/dr now (well it's in remission or gone for the last 3 and a half years) it didnt make it better or worse. I didnt take enough morning glory seeds to get much of a effect and only got very mild hallucinations and that psychedelic head space. Certainly nothing to write home about. Not to mention that it causes alot of nausea and i have a very strong stomach so that gives ya a idea of how bad it is.

Id rather psilocybin mushrooms anyday over LSA. Way too mild and too many side effects.


----------



## Jessesaur (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes, I agree that for the most part LSA is too mild with too many side effects. Not really worth it. But on the other hand, I have tried psilocybin and it didn't alliviate the DP for me.


----------



## glosoli (Apr 29, 2008)

Would be great if someone could write more about their personal experiences with LSA. Going to try it in a few days myself, so always good to know what others think about it.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Good luck to all of you. At least you keep yourselves busy.


----------



## Jessesaur (Jul 25, 2009)

Just be prepared for the extreme nausea. I actually took 8 Hawaiian baby woodrose seeds last weekend for the 3rd time in the past year. For those who don't know, they contain LSA just like morning glory seeds, but I believe you have to take 100's of morning glory to get the same effect as HBWR.

It made me feel more sick then I had ever been. I was really regretting it and finally I vomited. After that, the nausea disappeared and so did the depersonalization for about half a day. It doesn't make you trip really(unless you take way more then I did) but it does give you a sense of well being. It felt like this huge weight had been lifted from my body and my mind. For a short while, I felt completely opened up like I could think really clearly about who I was and what I needed to do to get better. Each time I've done LSA it had the same effect. Like with any drug, be careful about set and setting though.

Obviously this is not a treatment, but I think it is important for people like me to do occasionally. I am 25 and I have been depersonalized the whole time. I've never known any other way, and LSA is what showed me that there is an alternative to aim for. After my most previous LSA experience, I felt motivated enough to actually make an appointment with a psychologist. I will try talk therapy, CBT, and deep tissue massage for a while. If it doesn't seem like enough, then I will see a psychiatrist and hopefully be put on some benzos which I imagine have some similar effects as LSA.

Also, I wanted to mention that my wife also has anxiety disorder. A while back, I gave her a very intense, 4 hour deep tissue massage. The next day she felt great. The reason I am mentioning this is because the way she described how she felt was very, very similar to the way LSA makes me feel. like this huge burden has been lifted. I'm sure its even better though because it doesn't have the heavy body load of a drug. Anyway, I thought I would just mention that because I find it to be very exciting.

Let me know if you have any other questions, you can PM me if you want. Good luck!


----------



## glosoli (Apr 29, 2008)

I've been experimenting with Morning Glory seeds, which contains LSA lately. I must say it was all good, no negative effects at all, but it didn't do much for DPD. I'm going to try larger doses further on and see if it affects my DPD.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

*Jessesaur*, _what_? You haven't tried Benzos?? You really should a.s.a.p!! They work wonders (and you won't puke)! And seeing a therapist sounds like a good idea if you've had it your whole life. Good luck with everything.

Oh, and I just have to get it out of my system. You are really _really_ cute.

Okeeey.


----------



## Jessesaur (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok! Thanks for the esteem boost! Yes, I will try benzos if I feel like I need to. They sound awesome, but I'm just gonna see what pychotherapy and massage can do for me first.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

york said:


> Oh, and I just have to get it out of my system. You are really _really_ cute.


SO ARE YOU ANNY!!!!!!!! 8) BEAUTIFUL WOULD BE THE BEST WORD.

OOkeeey.


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

I think HBW is legal everywhere, certainly legal where I live. So I bought some on the internet, your supposed to take 5-10 to hallucinate so I took just one to test it out, see if it was going to screw me up. I didn't hallucinate but I did feel really good, I made a mental note to try low doses as anti-depressant but never got around to it.

So later on I tried the full dose, it makes you sick to your stomache, there is no way to avoid this. Many people on the internet provide methods for preparation which are supposed to remove the chemicals which make you nauseaus, none of these worked at all. Its almost guaranteed you will puke.

Its also almost guaranteed you will not sleep. You will be up all night and all the next day. Your eyes will be unnaturally dilated and if you go to work people will prolly notice. So if you do it only do it on the weekend.

I didn't actually hallucinate, but I did have all sorts of weird thoughts. None of these thoughts was enlightening. Well, nothing worth mentioning. Most of them were the kind of paranoid thoughts that weed smokers complain of, though the few times I tried weed I never got those.

I once went through the effort of extracting the LSA using a solvent, its not that hard but does take some work and if you do it wrong you could poison yourself. My advice is never do this at all. If you want to try straight HBR I won't encourage or discourage you, but don't do an extraction. Its a powerful sedative and I spent the next 12 hours just lying there without any desire to move or anything, it was weird. I figured this is what date rape drugs must feel like. Don't recommend it. Albert Hoffman classified LSA as a sedative rather than a hallucinegenic, he was right.


----------



## Jessesaur (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah, it is legal everywhere... doesn't seem like its anyone's top priority to outlaw it when there are much more dangerous legal drugs out there. I agree that its almost guaranteed to make you puke. I didn't have any problem sleeping though... in fact I usually have a very hard time sleeping because I am so tense. LSA relaxed me to the point where sleep was easy.

I did get the paranoid thoughts that you mentioned one time. As with any drug, I think its really all about set and setting. I completely agree that it is a sedative rather than a hallucinogen. I believe this is actually why it helped me. It calmed me the flower* down. Question: are benzos considered a sedative?


----------

